# How to plant micro sword??



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

Pic


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't say if I do it the "proper" way, but i have micro sword and mini micro sword in 2 tanks (one MGOPM with sand cap, the other sand with root tabs), broke the plants into smaller clumps but still had several leaves pet bunch and stuffed the runner and roots into the substrate. Gotten decent growth on the micro sword, and the mini I'm finding runners at the 'back' of the tank (planted in 'front')! 
Sometimes a fish or large snail crashes through and uproots part of the sword, since its got so many runners attaching them all together its still partly rooted.. I just stuff the floating part back down, hold it with one finger, and push sand back over it with the other. You can use tongs/planting tweezers.. but I've not gotten a knack for the 'release and remove' part of that.. end up bringing the plant right back up x.x


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

Thx! The 3 clumps I got are so tall and big... As you see in the pics! Should I break them into smaller sections? It wasn't easy trying to get them into the substrate. I'd get one part in and the other end would float right back up:/ 
Do mine look deep enough? Especially the one in the front of the tank?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Break it up into smaller clumps. If you look at the base of the plant, you will see a horizontal structure similar to a stem. This is called a stolon. New leaves emerged from the stolon via nodes. If you cut up the stolon so there's 2-3 leaves, you can plant these sections individually and it will spread faster.


----------

